# The Battle Of PRIDE FC vs. UFC Is Coming To An End!



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, it looks like I took the right side on this arguement! Pride FC appears to be going down in flames. Mean while the UFC is devouring MMA, growing everyday and buying other MMA venues! Looks like all the Pride stars will be fighting in the UFC in the near future. The WEC and the WFA have already fallen to the UFC. Pride is next.


----------



## Nalarm (Nov 8, 2006)

good...now everyon eon these forums can shut te fuc.k up with the "UFC<Pride, yeaaa fedor, crocop, silva, UFC sucks" shit

somethin else I noticed...notice how UFC section always has like 20 some odd people and the Pride forum has like 3 at most. Even the Ultimat fighter forum has more people viewing then Pride. Most peole won;t admit it cus they like to come off as a "sophisticated" MMA fan who's ben watching MMA for a long time and says they watch Pride all the time bcus the UFC is too mainstream and conformist nowadays. In a reality the UFC is wut everyone thinks of when it comes to UFC and wether they admit it or not all these kids that bash UFC fighters watch UFC WAY more than Pride and prolly never miss a TUF ephisode. LIke it or not, UFC is wut introduces 98% of people to MMA and by the way it looks with recent news they will be on top for along time.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Could the UFC become the #1 organization? Sure, the threat is definitely there, especially now.

You've never been right because the UFC has never and has yet to be able to compete with Pride on the level of quality. And you'll never be right on this subject because even if the UFC does put on a higher quality show, then they'll simply be better NOW, and not THEN.

And don't you mean the Pride cans are coming to the UFC in the near future? Or are they stars now because they're moving to the UFC?



Nalarm said:


> somethin else I noticed...notice how UFC section always has like 20 some odd people and the Pride forum has like 3 at most. Even the Ultimat fighter forum has more people viewing then Pride. Most peole won;t admit it cus they like to come off as a "sophisticated" MMA fan who's ben watching MMA for a long time and says they watch Pride all the time bcus the UFC is too mainstream and conformist nowadays. In a reality the UFC is wut everyone thinks of when it comes to UFC and wether they admit it or not all these kids that bash UFC fighters watch UFC WAY more than Pride and prolly never miss a TUF ephisode. LIke it or not, UFC is wut introduces 98% of people to MMA and by the way it looks with recent news they will be on top for along time.


You do realize that this site is dominated mostly by North American posters, don't you? And most of the posters here were definitely introduced through one of the TUF shows, so they'll naturally watch the UFC before Pride. Just because there are more posts in the UFC forum doesn't mean they put out a better product.


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

This thread is just asking for too many arguments. Which as an MMA fan I find dumb, becasue I don't care where they fight or for what organization only that they do fight and that I can watch. I guess I am just simple that way.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

samurice said:


> Could the UFC become the #1 organization? Sure, the threat is definitely there, especially now.
> 
> You've never been right because the UFC has never and has yet to be able to compete with Pride on the level of quality. And you'll never be right on this subject because even if the UFC does put on a higher quality show, then they'll simply be better NOW, and not THEN.
> 
> ...



Never been able to compete? The UFC has always and will always (especially with the way things are looking now) be on top of the MMA world. Pride does have some of the best fighters in the world, that’s for sure but there have been plenty of times where those quality fighters are paired up with cans. And while we’re on that subject, I’ve argued along side Cbingham in many Price vs UFC threads and he’s never said Pride is filled with nothing but can’s, you’re just taking shots at him with that comment. Pride has put together some good match ups, every true MMA fan watches those classic pride fights, but they also put some of those super starts in the ring with people that are NO WHERE NEAR that level. I’ve been a MMA fan for a long time and I’ve always preferred the UFCand that will never change because they’ve always been on top with some of the best fighters in the world and constantly improving.


----------



## Nalarm (Nov 8, 2006)

samurice said:


> Could the UFC become the #1 organization? Sure, the threat is definitely there, especially now.
> 
> You've never been right because the UFC has never and has yet to be able to compete with Pride on the level of quality. And you'll never be right on this subject because even if the UFC does put on a higher quality show, then they'll simply be better NOW, and not THEN.
> 
> ...



wow...exactly wut I'm talking about. This kid's post just justified everything I said. How do you justify Pride puts out better quality than UFC, give me some examples of how Pride puts on a better show then UFC, atleast UFC attempts to give their Champs real contendors instead of throwing them a bunch of Jap no name cans. Atleast the UFC doesn't sign fighters based on their size and that the'd be a specticale in they ring if though they can't fight for shit. Zulu, Giant Silva, Sriously wtf is that. Why is the Pride HW Champ fighting Wagner da Conceicao Martins, and kids say UFC padds their champs records. 

For all I know you could say UFC "cans" went to Pride and flourished. Silva got his ass beat by Vitor and had a shot at the MW title but ortiz beat em. Fact is he couldn't get it done in the UFC so he went to Pride and became the fighter he is today. Randleman got knocked out by Liddel, went to Pride and did pretty well. Coleman got beat like 4 times in a row, went to Pride....wone 2000 GP...so shut the **** up about Pride fighters sending cans to UFC.

Finally, I reallt can;t see how the majority of ppl that post here are Americans. Like 9/10 ppl i look at their profile and their Canadian. WTF is up with that, same thing with Sherdog, its an AMerican run sight and it's like 75% Canadian. Don't u guys speak french up there. I got nuthin against Canada but every MMA forum I got too its all canadians. You guys got anythign better to do then sit on ur "arses" and type on forums all day. go get a ****in job..I know there's not a lot to do up there but go get some sunchine...play some hockey or ****in....go dogsled racing or wutver u do up there. Curling????...wtf....

anyway.............Point is ppl need to stop nuthugging up on Pride and always saying "Pride is better than UFC", u don't sound sophisticated and it doesn't give u automatic "online mma-forum cred" when u say all u watch is Pride and your favortie fighters are "Genki Sudo, Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira, Ricardo Arona".....truth is, a year ago u hadn' hear of any of those fighters and your favortite fighters were Tito Ortiz and Stephon Bonner. As much as the "I hate UFC, Pride rules...I hate Dana White" ppl hate to admit it, If it wasnt for the UFC and Dana White MMA wouldn't be wut it is today and Pride wouldn't exist and you were introduced to MMA through UFC and although u bash TUF on sherdog so you'll sound cool, your sitting in front of ur TV with a bowl of popcorn evertime TUF is on, so shut the **** up with ur Pride biased bullshit, go type on Sherdog youll be right at home u ****in nutthugger


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow Nalarm, I held back in my first post. You definitely went ahead and got it all out there though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Why can't we be fans of MMA and not organization fanboys? I don't understand why people have to have this Pro Wrestling mentality where they have to pick sides. 

I personally love watching K-1, K-1 HERO's, PRIDE, UFC, Strikeforce, Pancrase, Cage Rage, 2H2H, IFL, DEEP, Shooto, TKO, KOTC, WEC and anything else I can get my hands on. I don't understand what "the arguement is"(it's argument by the way). If you are a fan of MMA, you are a fan of MMA. If you aren't then you're just a fanboy.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Nalarm said:


> anyway.............*Point is ppl need to stop nuthugging up on Pride *and always saying "Pride is better than UFC", *u don't sound sophisticated *and it doesn't give u automatic "online mma-forum cred" when u say all u watch is Pride and your favortie fighters are "Genki Sudo, Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira, Ricardo Arona".....


like you're one to talk about "Sophistication" when posting. :laugh: 

And how is Pride lovers nuthugging Pride any different than You (UFC lover) nuthugging the UFC?:dunno:


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

samurice said:


> Could the UFC become the #1 organization? Sure, the threat is definitely there, especially now.
> 
> You've never been right because the UFC has never and has yet to be able to compete with Pride on the level of quality. And you'll never be right on this subject because even if the UFC does put on a higher quality show, then they'll simply be better NOW, and not THEN.
> 
> ...


No, you completely misunderstand my stance. Pride has some stars, no doubt about it, but its ranks are also filled with a bunch of UFC has beens and B level fighters.
And to say that UFC has never rivaled Pride in quality is ridiculous, if anything it is safe to say that Pride has stuggled to rival the quality of the UFC, why do you think their are SO many UFC washups in Pride? THE ONLY thing that Pride had over the UFC is their HW's, and now those HW's will be fighting in the Octogan. You can look at the success of the two companies as a reflection of their quality. The UFC is taking over because WAY more people watch UFC than Pride. And why is that???????? Why do you think WFA or IFL or WEC or KOTC dont rival the UFC if the UFC's quality is so low? It doesnt make sense, If Pride was the superior organization then they would not find themselves in the position that they are currently in, bottom line.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Why can't we be fans of MMA and not organization fanboys? I don't understand why people have to have this Pro Wrestling mentality where they have to pick sides.
> 
> I personally love watching K-1, K-1 HERO's, PRIDE, UFC, Strikeforce, Pancrase, Cage Rage, 2H2H, IFL, DEEP, Shooto, TKO, KOTC, WEC and anything else I can get my hands on. I don't understand what "the arguement is"(it's argument by the way). If you are a fan of MMA, you are a fan of MMA. If you aren't then you're just a fanboy.


Well said brother
I think its okay to have preferences (rules, cage vs. ring etc), but in essence its MMA and you either love it or you don't. I have a total bias toward PRIDE but I m a huge UFC fan. KOTC, ROTR, CR, TKO and everything else you mentioned are tight too.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Why can't we be fans of MMA and not organization fanboys? I don't understand why people have to have this Pro Wrestling mentality where they have to pick sides.
> 
> I personally love watching K-1, K-1 HERO's, PRIDE, UFC, Strikeforce, Pancrase, Cage Rage, 2H2H, IFL, DEEP, Shooto, TKO, KOTC, WEC and anything else I can get my hands on. I don't understand what "the arguement is"(it's argument by the way). If you are a fan of MMA, you are a fan of MMA. If you aren't then you're just a fanboy.


Ok, so lets all just agree on everything and give each other presents then......................man I like all MMA too but it is a good argument to have, there are many good topics to discuss and many die-hards on both sides of the fence. It is what this forum is for, to dicuss and argue about MMA


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Why can't we be fans of MMA and not organization fanboys? I don't understand why people have to have this Pro Wrestling mentality where they have to pick sides.
> 
> I personally love watching K-1, K-1 HERO's, PRIDE, UFC, Strikeforce, Pancrase, Cage Rage, 2H2H, IFL, DEEP, Shooto, TKO, KOTC, WEC and anything else I can get my hands on. I don't understand what "the arguement is"(it's argument by the way). If you are a fan of MMA, you are a fan of MMA. If you aren't then you're just a fanboy.


I am a fan of MMA and watch every fight I can, but the fact is there are different organizations, you can’t just watch what you consider to be two of the best guys fight (for example Liddell and Silva) because there in different organizations who are competing against each other. I’ve always thought UFC is the best which is why I’m arguing for them. I see what you’re trying to say but that’s how it is.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Ok, so lets all just agree on everything and give each other presents then......................man I like all MMA too but it is a good argument to have, there are many good topics to discuss and many die-hards on both sides of the fence. It is what this forum is for, to dicuss and argue about MMA


You seem the need to defend your ignorance. You don't like all MMA if you feel the need to bash one of the best organizations. You try making points, but don't really back them with any facts. You say that PRIDE signs UFC "washups" as you put it. It goes both ways. What exactly do you think Anderson Silva, Heath Herring, and Rampage Jackson are? They are ex PRIDE guys that couldn't beat the top fighters over there. But it's ok for UFC to do it, because you "chose" UFC? lol you are just a hypocrit and fanboy.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> I am a fan of MMA and watch every fight I can, but the fact is there are different organizations, you can’t just watch what you consider to be two of the best guys fight (for example Liddell and Silva) because there in different organizations who are competing against each other. I’ve always thought UFC is the best which is why I’m arguing for them. I see what you’re trying to say but that’s how it is.


It will happen with patience. See you are falling into the trap as well. UFC is monopolyzing the sport and you guys think it's a good thing. What happens when you see all these dream fights that you want? And then there is just one big organization around to give you the fights? You have to buy whatever they want. They will continue to raise the price of PPV, because you'll have no choice. Yes we can get the fights on the internet for free, but personally I love watching the PPVs on my big screen. I just don't see personally how a monopoly is a good thing. But to each is own.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> It will happen with patience. See you are falling into the trap as well. UFC is monopolyzing the sport and you guys think it's a good thing. What happens when you see all these dream fights that you want? And then there is just one big organization around to give you the fights? You have to buy whatever they want. They will continue to raise the price of PPV, because you'll have no choice. Yes we can get the fights on the internet for free, but personally I love watching the PPVs on my big screen. I just don't see personally how a monopoly is a good thing. But to each is own.


What a minute….did you just say the UFC being one huge organization with all of the best fighters in the world would be a bad thing? And that actually seeing the best in the world fight each other wouldn’t be a good thing because it would cost more? WHAT? A true MMA fan would gladly pay a higher cost for those dream match up’s, I know I would. But like you said I guess you and I just aren’t going to agree on this one.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> No, you completely misunderstand my stance. Pride has some stars, no doubt about it, but its ranks are also filled with a bunch of UFC has beens and B level fighters.
> And to say that UFC has never rivaled Pride in quality is ridiculous, if anything it is safe to say that Pride has stuggled to rival the quality of the UFC, *why do you think their are SO many UFC washups in Pride?* THE ONLY thing that Pride had over the UFC is their HW's, and now those HW's will be fighting in the Octogan. You can look at the success of the two companies as a reflection of their quality. The UFC is taking over because WAY more people watch UFC than Pride. And why is that???????? Why do you think WFA or IFL or WEC or KOTC dont rival the UFC if the UFC's quality is so low? It doesnt make sense, *If Pride was the superior organization then they would not find themselves in the position that they are currently in, bottom line*.



Why do so many Pride washups end up in the UFC...and then end up taking the belts. Sean Sherk, Anderson Silva, Chuck Liddel...

Maybe if Pride wasn't having affairs with the Yakuza they could have stayed on track..but I will say..that Pride has been sloppy as of late with their financial and marketing plans. I think Pride _was_ better then the UFC was a few years ago..but now that the UFC has gaining capital it has moved past Pride in the markets.

Marketing doesn't = quality..just higher ratings.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> You seem the need to defend your ignorance. You don't like all MMA if you feel the need to bash one of the best organizations. You try making points, but don't really back them with any facts. You say that PRIDE signs UFC "washups" as you put it. It goes both ways. What exactly do you think Anderson Silva, Heath Herring, and Rampage Jackson are? They are ex PRIDE guys that couldn't beat the top fighters over there. But it's ok for UFC to do it, because you "chose" UFC? lol you are just a hypocrit and fanboy.


First, the fighters you listed and the fighters I am talking about are two different things, you listed fighters who lost to the TOP guys, the fighters I am speaking of lose to ALL fighters, like Phil Baroni, Mark Coleman, Robbie Lawler, Vanderlei Sivla, Gary hahaha Goodrich, and many many more. Plus Rampage, and Herring were aquired when the UFC bought the WFA. There is a huge difference in the fighters listed. HUGE. And I dont know what lack of facts you are talking about, but go ahead and take a stab at me. Because I've got them all my friend.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

if PRIDE goes, say goodby to the ground game in MMA...


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Oil said:


> Why do so many Pride washups end up in the UFC...and then end up taking the belts. Sean Sherk, Anderson Silva, Chuck Liddel...
> 
> Maybe if Pride wasn't having affairs with the Yakuza they could have stayed on track..but I will say..that Pride has been sloppy as of late with their financial and marketing plans. I think Pride _was_ better then the UFC was a few years ago..but now that the UFC has gaining capital it has moved past Pride in the markets.
> 
> Marketing doesn't = quality..just higher ratings.



Wow, you almost have a good point.............except that Sean Sherk had 2 fights in Pride and he won both of them. And Chuck Liddell beat a number of guys in Pride and lost 1


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> What a minute….did you just say the UFC being one huge organization with all of the best fighters in the world would be a bad thing? And that actually seeing the best in the world fight each other wouldn’t be a good thing because it would cost more? WHAT? A true MMA fan would gladly pay a higher cost for those dream match up’s, I know I would. But like you said I guess you and I just aren’t going to agree on this one.


We can see dream match ups without a monopoly. You're giving too much power to one person, and that is never a good thing. 

I want to see all the match ups like anyone else would. But I don't want to see a whole organization go under to see them. I enjoy PRIDE's rules, and judging system. I think in the future if the 2 organizations still both exsist, we'll see these "dream matches" happen. It's just a matter of money.

UFC wouldn't get all the great PRIDE fighters anyway. I'm sure many would sign with K-1 HERO's as well.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> We can see dream match ups without a monopoly. You're giving too much power to one person, and that is never a good thing.
> 
> I want to see all the match ups like anyone else would. But I don't want to see a whole organization go under to see them. I enjoy PRIDE's rules, and judging system. I think in the future if the 2 organizations still both exsist, we'll see these "dream matches" happen. It's just a matter of money.
> 
> UFC wouldn't get all the great PRIDE fighters anyway. I'm sure many would sign with K-1 HERO's as well.


We wont see the dream matchups without the monopoly, money is not the issue. The problem with cross organization super fights is credibility. No one in either organization is willing to lose one of those super fights. It would completely and totally damage the credibility of the organization. So the monopoly is a great thing. And you are right, not ALL the Pride guys will come to the UFC, just the GOOD ones.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First, the fighters you listed and the fighters I am talking about are two different things, you listed fighters who lost to the TOP guys, the fighters I am speaking of lose to ALL fighters, like Phil Baroni, Mark Coleman, Robbie Lawler, Vanderlei Sivla, Gary hahaha Goodrich, and many many more. Plus Rampage, and Herring were aquired when the UFC bought the WFA. There is a huge difference in the fighters listed. HUGE. And I dont know what lack of facts you are talking about, but go ahead and take a stab at me. Because I've got them all my friend.


Robbie Lawler is a solid, young fighter, I'm sure the UFC would like to have him back, he just happened to sign for more money with ICON, and now fighting with PRIDE. You are trying to say he's a can or something? Coleman is a MMA legend that the UFC tried re-signing earlier this year. He stayed loyal to PRIDE and re-signed with them and got a shot at Fedor. Wanderlei Silva is one of the top LHW. And it's Gary GOODRIDGE, Goodrich? lol Anyway, he's not even with PRIDE anymore, he's with K-1 HERO's.
Can't say much about Baroni, he's an above average fighter, that is fun to watch, not much else though. But then again, he didn't have as much trouble with Chonan than your MW champ.I'm a big Anderson Silva fan though!


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> We wont see the dream matchups without the monopoly, money is not the issue. The problem with cross organization super fights is credibility. No one in either organization is willing to lose one of those super fights. It would completely and totally damage the credibility of the organization. So the monopoly is a great thing. And you are right, not ALL the Pride guys will come to the UFC, just the GOOD ones.


I don't think all the good ones will unless the UFC has more events in Asia. I don't see all these guys coming to the UFC when they can stay in Japan, Russia, etc, and make just as much, fight in bigger arenas, and in front of many more fans. I'm sure some will come over, but not all of the good fighters.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Wow, you almost have a good point.............except that Sean Sherk had 2 fights in Pride and he won both of them. And Chuck Liddell beat a number of guys in Pride and lost 1



Chuck had only three fights in Pride. Chuck's last fight in Pride was Rampage and after that he he left :dunno: . As for Sean Sherk, great fighter, but if he was winning why didn't he stay to earn the belt? :dunno: 

Just asking cause I don't really know why he left...could have been money from UFC...but back then the UFC was building it's WW devision back up, so i'd have to go money.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Robbie Lawler is a solid, young fighter, I'm sure the UFC would like to have him back, he just happened to sign for more money with ICON, and now fighting with PRIDE. You are trying to say he's a can or something? Coleman is a MMA legend that the UFC tried re-signing earlier this year. He stayed loyal to PRIDE and re-signed with them and got a shot at Fedor. Wanderlei Silva is one of the top LHW. And it's Gary GOODRIDGE, Goodrich? lol Anyway, he's not even with PRIDE anymore, he's with K-1 HERO's.
> Can't say much about Baroni, he's an above average fighter, that is fun to watch, not much else though. But then again, he didn't have as much trouble with Chonan than your MW champ.I'm a big Anderson Silva fan though!


Although I like Robbie Lawler, he is far from solid, he is exciting but has MANY holes in his game, and he could no longer win in the UFC and thats why he went to ICON, which is the equivelent of going back to the minor leagues. And the Fedor fight was Coleman's last fight on his Pride contract I beleive, and he is now trying to re-sign with UFC, I could be wrong there I cannot remember the order of events, but one thing is for certain, the fact that Coleman got a shot at Fedor proves my point. Coleman may be a legend but he IS washed up and DID get his ass handed to him his last few fights in the UFC. Ken Shamrock is considered an MMA legend but that doesnt mean he is any good.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Oil said:


> Chuck had only three fights in Pride. Chuck's last fight in Pride was Rampage and after that he he left :dunno: . As for Sean Sherk, great fighter, but if he was winning why didn't he stay to earn the belt? :dunno:
> 
> Just asking cause I don't really know why he left...could have been money from UFC...but back then the UFC was building it's WW devision back up, so i'd have to go money.


Chuck was never actually signed in Pride, he was on loan from the UFC to compete in that tournament. And Sherk, I honestly dont know.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Although I like Robbie Lawler, he is far from solid, he is exciting but has MANY holes in his game, and he could no longer win in the UFC and thats why he went to ICON, which is the equivelent of going back to the minor leagues. And the Fedor fight was Coleman's last fight on his Pride contract I beleive, and he is now trying to re-sign with UFC, I could be wrong there I cannot remember the order of events, but one thing is for certain, the fact that Coleman got a shot at Fedor proves my point. Coleman may be a legend but he IS washed up and DID get his ass handed to him his last few fights in the UFC. Ken Shamrock is considered an MMA legend but that doesnt mean he is any good.


No his fight with Shogun was the last fight on his old contract. He and Randleman resigned with PRIDE and have a few more fights with them. I never said Coleman was still great. He is still a legend though, as is Shamrock. Who was recently fighting in the UFC.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Chuck was never actually signed in Pride, he was on loan from the UFC to compete in that tournament. And Sherk, I honestly dont know.


Chuck fought Guy Mezger in PRIDE also. That was 2 years before the 2003 MWGP. 

Sherk only fought 1 fight in PRIDE. That was at Bushido 2. I believe he was a FA at the time and signed a 1 fight deal. He fought for PRIDE and a couple of smaller organizations that year, then returned to the UFC a year later to fight GSP.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Nalarm said:


> Finally, I reallt can;t see how the majority of ppl that post here are Americans. Like 9/10 ppl i look at their profile and their Canadian. WTF is up with that, same thing with Sherdog, its an AMerican run sight and it's like 75% Canadian. Don't u guys speak french up there. I got nuthin against Canada but every MMA forum I got too its all canadians. You guys got anythign better to do then sit on ur "arses" and type on forums all day. go get a ****in job..I know there's not a lot to do up there but go get some sunchine...play some hockey or ****in....go dogsled racing or wutver u do up there. Curling????...wtf....


Nothing against canadians, yet you sound like a ******* from the southern states rambling about hockey and curling. Speal french? because we are a bilingual (we speak two languages if you can grasp that thought) country, doesn't mean we all speak french. And if we are always typing on here, what makes you different from us, ranting on about UFC vs Pride. And not alot to do up here except get sunshine and play hockey? I'm almost impressed at how smart you are. Get back to me when you can figure out how canadians affect pride vs the ufc in this thread, besides posting on forums.


ya dumb ****.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i'm from england so i'm staying out of this argument lol


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

:thumbsdown: Wow this thread has spiraled down the toliet or s**ter. :thumbsdown:


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

i like both organizations but pride puts on the better show has better fighters and better fight cards .. and you dont even know if the ufc is going to get any of the fighters from pride there is nothing official so i wouldnt get too excited top level fighters like to fight other top level fighters thats why they stay in pride... the only weight class that has depth in the ufc is the welterweight with gsp hughes and penn leading the bunch... hw the division is weak everyone knows it and lw is a new division it will take a little for it to get set up and see where fighters are


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Nalarm said:


> wow...exactly wut I'm talking about. This kid's post just justified everything I said. How do you justify Pride puts out better quality than UFC, give me some examples of how Pride puts on a better show then UFC, atleast UFC attempts to give their Champs real contendors instead of throwing them a bunch of Jap no name cans. Atleast the UFC doesn't sign fighters based on their size and that the'd be a specticale in they ring if though they can't fight for shit. Zulu, Giant Silva, Sriously wtf is that. Why is the Pride HW Champ fighting Wagner da Conceicao Martins, and kids say UFC padds their champs records.
> 
> For all I know you could say UFC "cans" went to Pride and flourished. Silva got his ass beat by Vitor and had a shot at the MW title but ortiz beat em. Fact is he couldn't get it done in the UFC so he went to Pride and became the fighter he is today. Randleman got knocked out by Liddel, went to Pride and did pretty well. Coleman got beat like 4 times in a row, went to Pride....wone 2000 GP...so shut the **** up about Pride fighters sending cans to UFC.
> 
> ...


Re-read what I said, then think HARD, because you've misread everything I wrote and then replied with... whatever you call all of that up there.

By the way, I said "NORTH AMERICA"... that encompasses Canada, and believe it or not, Mexico also.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

TLB said:


> Never been able to compete? The UFC has always and will always (especially with the way things are looking now) be on top of the MMA world. Pride does have some of the best fighters in the world, that’s for sure but there have been plenty of times where those quality fighters are paired up with cans. And while we’re on that subject, I’ve argued along side Cbingham in many Price vs UFC threads and he’s never said Pride is filled with nothing but can’s, you’re just taking shots at him with that comment. Pride has put together some good match ups, every true MMA fan watches those classic pride fights, but they also put some of those super starts in the ring with people that are NO WHERE NEAR that level. I’ve been a MMA fan for a long time and I’ve always preferred the UFCand that will never change because they’ve always been on top with some of the best fighters in the world and constantly improving.


Yes, they've never been able to compete in terms of quality, like I said. When each card is filled with two main eventers, 2-4 B-level fighters, and a bunch of new/no name fighters, that means they can't compete.

Pride does occasionally put their best against some scrubs. But you can't deny the UFC doesn't do the the same thing. Other than Chuck, and occasionally Hughes and Franklin before they lost, the other champions have yet to fight anyone worthy of a title shot.

If you look back in the old Pride vs. UFC thread CBingham called most Pride fighters cans, he's even said Fedor has NEVER beaten anyone noteworthy. And when he says Pride's stars are coming to the UFC I presume he meant Cro Cop, someone Fedor has already beaten.

And hey, I don't care if you guys prefer the UFC or not, but I'd like to know why you think they've always been on the "top" and still are.



Cbingham said:


> No, you completely misunderstand my stance. Pride has some stars, no doubt about it, but its ranks are also filled with a bunch of UFC has beens and B level fighters.
> And to say that UFC has never rivaled Pride in quality is ridiculous, if anything it is safe to say that Pride has stuggled to rival the quality of the UFC, why do you think their are SO many UFC washups in Pride? THE ONLY thing that Pride had over the UFC is their HW's, and now those HW's will be fighting in the Octogan. You can look at the success of the two companies as a reflection of their quality. The UFC is taking over because WAY more people watch UFC than Pride. And why is that???????? Why do you think WFA or IFL or WEC or KOTC dont rival the UFC if the UFC's quality is so low? It doesnt make sense, If Pride was the superior organization then they would not find themselves in the position that they are currently in, bottom line.


Quality does not equate to money, that would be quantity. I'm talking about quality in terms of fights and fighters, the two most important aspects of MMA. While both have those, Pride outnumbers the UFC by far in both of those categories.

If by success you mean money, then yes the UFC is winning in that division. And like I said earlier, that equates to quantity, not quality. Why do you think the UFC is able to put out one PPV per month? It's because their cards are crap with the exception of 1-3 fights. And sadly, a lot of people are willing shell out for his quantity-over-quality products. Dana is a marketing genius though, no doubt.

How does Pride having UFC "washups" lower their quality? Either those washups are improved and now highly ranked, or they remain as stepping stones. And it's laughable to say that Pride's only advantage is the HW's. How are the UFC's LW and LHW divisions better than Pride's? I'll even give the UFC the MW, which is highly debatable at this moment, and Pride doesn't have a 170 WW division so the UFC gets that.

Did I ever say the UFC was as low quality as the IFL, WEC, etc? I didn't even say they were low quality, I said they were a lower quality organization when compared to Pride. And whether or not Pride is having problems, their lack of money is not coming from a "lack" of quality. Japan isn't big on the "PPV" method and that's where most of the UFC's money is coming from.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow there has really been some true ignorance displayed in this thread. Forget about Pride having gimmicks and cans because UFC does too. But what you people need to think about are the top notch fighters. UFC at the moment does not even come close in quality of fighters.

UFC 
Chuck 
Tito 
GSP 
Hughes 
Penn 
Sylvia 
AA 
Vera 
Franklin 
A. Silva 
Sherk 
Diego 
Babalu 
Swick 
Karo 

Pride
Fedor 
Cro Cop
Shogun
Wanderlei
Big Nog
Lil Nog
Arona
Barnett
Henderson
Misaki
Hunt
Filho
Gomi
Kang
Aurellio
Aleksander

These are the A level fighter lists from both organizations at the moment. Not only is Prides longer but the quality of their list blows UFCs ouuta the water. And it is a fact the Pride is more well known around the world than UFC.


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Wow there has really been some true ignorance displayed in this thread. Forget about Pride having gimmicks and cans because UFC does too. But what you people need to think about are the top notch fighters. UFC at the moment does not even come close in quality of fighters.
> 
> UFC
> Chuck
> ...



The second one on the list for Pride is now in the UFC and maybe even the last one, so Pride's list is starting to get invaded, but it still is a little better even with those loses. It just depends on who you prefer and nothing else.


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

It's about the fighter's man. Who cares about the organization??? Hypothectically, if UFC and PRIDE got swallowed up by some other organization, would you boycot the fights in order to stay loyal to your favourite organization???


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

unused said:


> The second one on the list for Pride is now in the UFC and maybe even the last one, so Pride's list is starting to get invaded, but it still is a little better even with those loses. It just depends on who you prefer and nothing else.


Thats why I said at the moment. Cro Cop and Aleks havent been confirmed yet. And I made my point any way the guy whose been banned was clearly saying that UFC blows Pride outta the water and up until about a week ago they werent even close, and they still might not be if Mirko ends up staying.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I will throw my two cents in about this. The best fighters in the world, with the exception of just a couple, fight for Pride and UFC. Both have cans and both have good shows and bad shows. I could realistically see guys from either org. going to the other and dominating. I stopped watching pride after the first 5 because they were so bad but it is not the same anymore. I had to do some serious catching up to do but have managed to see almost every pride and I have seen every ufc. Also, being in the states let me say that the time I have spent in Toronto and BC I have never seen curling going on.  Many cool 420 friendly people and even the police were cool.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

im sorry, but the UFC is better in terms of an organisation, and i hope no1 can argue that. They generate so much more attention when u compare it to the level of their competition. The Japan audience doesnt need to be conquered, they have so many fighting organisations to choose from, they already know so much about fighting, and it shows in the promotions of pride's event. 

I have never seen such low attention for an event live shockwave 2006, yet Fedor, the number 1 in the world, fights(or was) Mark Hunt, both being able to take over any ufc heavyweight. Like a lot of people said, we are an North American audience, so we get a lot more adds for UFC than Pride. Correct me if im wrong, but i dont think a lot of Japaneese audience(or any outside of NA) watch a lot of UFC either. 

But anyways, the UFC simply knows how to promote an event, and Pride is disorganised, and very badly managed. Also, because they have to please the japan audience, who has a very different taste for the fights they want to see, Pride has to invest in those... maybe no1 wants to see Tamura vs Minowa, but the japan audience(and me neither) dont want to see forrest griffin vs Tito Ortiz. 

Pride going down in flames? maybe, but i think its an exageration. Its rather the UFC making the moves, Pride being unlucky at the same time with injuries for their next event. Worse case scenario for Pride : they stop going to America. They might loose a few top fighters, but they still keep a very good pool of fighters, and they keep their soccer kicks as well.


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

Im assuming Nalarm was banned cause he is super duper ignorants, "canadians blah hockey ehh? puck stick blah blah" he sounded like an ignorant drunk.

Anyway. Speaking very generally... Pride Fighters A Class
UFC Fighters BUMS

ha ha ha:laugh:

Does anyone else think Dana is an arogant asshole that could give two shits about the sport of MMA and is just bleeding it for all he can?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

the ufc is gonna become like the wwe


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Same thing will happen with MMA that happened with professional basketball. The NBA overtook the once elite ABA causing all the top talent to fill one organization. IFL and other leagues will serve as minor leagues to make it to the UFC.


----------



## pegcityone (Oct 15, 2006)

Nalarm said:


> Finally, I reallt can;t see how the majority of ppl that post here are Americans. Like 9/10 ppl i look at their profile and their Canadian. WTF is up with that, same thing with Sherdog, its an AMerican run sight and it's like 75% Canadian. Don't u guys speak french up there. I got nuthin against Canada but every MMA forum I got too its all canadians. You guys got anythign better to do then sit on ur "arses" and type on forums all day. go get a ****in job..I know there's not a lot to do up there but go get some sunchine...play some hockey or ****in....go dogsled racing or wutver u do up there. Curling????...wtf....


When did this turn from a UFC vs. Pride argument, to a Canada vs. US argument? "Don't u guys speak french up there". Man, shut your ****ing mouth. You're criticizing other people for being on a forum, while typing on a forum yourself. I'd tell you to get a job, but by reading your nonsensical english, lack of basic geographic/demographic knowledge and poor typing skills, I'm curious if you even have a high school diploma. You wouldn't come on here and start saying the same shit about Mexicans or Africans, so don't talk all this prejudiced BS and not expect to get checked on it.

As for Pride "going down in flames". Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but did they not just expand into the North American market? Seems like they're doing fine to me. And of course there's more UFC posts in here, Pride is a Japanese fighting organization...you know Japan, the place that started martial arts. So have some respect and stop spewing off at the mouth like a 14 year old.

Hell, I'm more of a UFC fan then a Pride fan. But I don't think either organization is stronger then the other. Pride has the backing of a 120 million strong country who are real MMA diehards. Pride is huge over here in Japan (where I live now) and has been accepted as a mainstream sport for ages.

Truth is there's room for both organizations and hopefully, they'll choke out competition from the EXC and other leagues promoted by people involved in boxing. That'll keep the poison out of MMA.

Personally I think Pride and UFC are healthy competition because they fuel the other to produce bigger fights and better fighters. And as it stands now, Pride has a much stronger heavyweight division. And let's face it, heavyweights are where it's at in any fighting sport. They usually draw the most attention. Thus the pathetic HW division in UFC leaves the whole organization open to (just, in my opinion) criticism!


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

unused said:


> This thread is just asking for too many arguments. Which as an MMA fan I find dumb, becasue I don't care *where they fight or for what organization* only that they do fight and that I can watch. I guess I am just simple that way.


Agreed. UFC vs. Pride, Pride vs. UFC....blah blah blah...and the cow jumped over the moon. I get tired of this STUPID ongoing DEBATE as well.

Business practices SHOULD by and far be what these organizations are judged on. 

The ONLY and I do mean ONLY valid discussion that should ever be raised is the variance in rules governing the use of stomps, kicks, knees and elbows. Otherwise, if you can fight.....YOU CAN FIGHT! Period. Stop having these stupid discussion on "UFC" or "Pride" fighters. A fighter FIGHTS PERIOD!


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

BTW, Vale Tudo and NHB have been practiced in Japan, Russia, Brazil and other places in the world LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG before the UFC was even a damned thought! 

I'm not bashing the UFC as it's a good organization with good fighters. However this sport has been around way too long to think that N. America is where it all began.

Lastly, I've said it before and I'll say it again...N. American fans need to open themselves up to MMA fighters not only here but abroad as well so they are not surprised by a fighter such as A. Silva.

N. America is the hotbed of boxing, but with MMA it's the EXACT opposite as the sport is still new and growing here.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

In my opinion, the UFC has better fighters at 155, 170, and 205. The rest is advantage pride. 185 is debateable... anyways, the business practices are so much better for UFC then pride, that as another poster said, it will eventually become a NBA stype of sport in that there will be feeder orginizations for the UFC. The way things are going pride will become that. All of the good pride guys will go to ufc and all of the bad UFC guys will go to pride until that becomes the standard practice.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I would love to see UFC buy PRIDE just so we could see heaps of awsome PRIDE fighters and UFC Fighters all under one promotion.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Split said:


> im sorry, but the UFC is better in terms of an organisation, and i hope no1 can argue that. They generate so much more attention when u compare it to the level of their competition. The Japan audience doesnt need to be conquered, they have so many fighting organisations to choose from, they already know so much about fighting, and it shows in the promotions of pride's event.
> 
> I have never seen such low attention for an event live shockwave 2006, yet Fedor, the number 1 in the world, fights(or was) Mark Hunt, both being able to take over any ufc heavyweight. Like a lot of people said, we are an North American audience, so we get a lot more adds for UFC than Pride. Correct me if im wrong, but i dont think a lot of Japaneese audience(or any outside of NA) watch a lot of UFC either.
> 
> ...


John Kerry is that you???!!


Could have sworn it was.....I've never heard such Waffling like this post of yours. 


You're also arguing with yourself. First you say that the UFC has better organization and generate more attention...but in the next breath you say that the two are practicly even, which you state eloquently:


> Like a lot of people said, we are an North American audience, so we get a lot more adds for UFC than Pride. Correct me if im wrong, but i dont think a lot of Japaneese audience(or any outside of NA) watch a lot of UFC either.



Also you stated: 


> The Japan audience doesnt need to be conquered, they have so many fighting organisations to choose from, they already know so much about fighting, and it shows in the promotions of pride's event.



This would only infer that they need to spend less on advertising because everyone knows about the events in their region. Further more, going along with what you have said, if what I have just said is not true and they do spend lots of money on adds...it would only be to the Japanese fan base to try to win out over the other fighting franchises.
So how does that make them worse at organization?? :dunno: 

Also PrideFC.com is in three different languages while UFC.com has only two.


To further add...Pride has visited the US but the UFC has yet to showcase in Japan. So I ask you; Who is reaching who more effectively? :dunno:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Oil said:


> To further add...Pride has visited the US but the UFC has yet to showcase in Japan. So I ask you; Who is reaching who more effectively? :dunno:


Have you forgotten about Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Japan 2, Ultimate Japan 3?


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

That’s correct. I remember Tito Ortiz fought Yuki Kondo in Tokyo, Japan at UFC 29.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Oil said:


> John Kerry is that you???!!
> 
> 
> Could have sworn it was.....I've never heard such Waffling like this post of yours.
> ...


i didnt get that Kerry joke or whatever that was. Im pointing out both sides, how is that wrong? I still say the UFC is a better organisation, as a company. I prefer to point out arguments to what i say myself than rather have some1 think hes so smart and quote me and be proud of writing it. Being the dominant organisation in the US, it is normal that we get more adds from the UFC than Pride, but what isnt is how Pride doesnt generate attention at all in the US. 
Like i wrote before, can u explain how shockwave is not being talked about even here, on a forum where i suppose every1 knows both organisations, compared to the NYE UFC event? Simply better marketing strategies explain it, else tell me how weaker fighters get more attention than the best in the world.

When i talked about pride's add campaign, im simply saying they dont need to advertise as much as the UFC does. When they went to the US, the event wasnt full, and at least a quarter of tickets were given or bought by ppl from japan. and fyi, the UFC did go to japan, 3 times if im not mistaken. They also went to brazil.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Have you forgotten about Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Japan 2, Ultimate Japan 3?



Yeah. That was my very BIG bad mistake.  

When I'm thinking fast I tend to forget the "Golden Oldies"


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Split said:


> i didnt get that Kerry joke or whatever that was. Im pointing out both sides, how is that wrong? I still say the UFC is a better organisation, as a company. I prefer to point out arguments to what i say myself than rather have some1 think hes so smart and quote me and be proud of writing it. Being the dominant organisation in the US, it is normal that we get more adds from the UFC than Pride, but what isnt is how Pride doesnt generate attention at all in the US.
> *Like i wrote before, can u explain how shockwave is not being talked about even here, on a forum where i suppose every1 knows both organisations, compared to the NYE UFC event? Simply better marketing strategies explain it, else tell me how weaker fighters get more attention than the best in the world*.
> 
> When i talked about pride's add campaign, im simply saying they dont need to advertise as much as the UFC does. When they went to the US, the event wasnt full, and at least a quarter of tickets were given or bought by ppl from japan. and fyi, the UFC did go to japan, 3 times if im not mistaken. They also went to brazil.



1.) How do you know UFC 66 is being marketed well in Japan?

If you really want to match two things you'd have to match an Ultimate Japan vs (lets say) Pride 33 which will be in Las Vegas.

Also...This site is actually fairly new. It also houses the least amount of US Pride fans. 

2.)


> Being the dominant organisation in the US, it is normal that we get more adds from the UFC than Pride, but what isnt is how Pride doesnt generate attention at all in the US.


 Wouldn't it corolate that if they aren't doing a lot of advertising that there wouldn't be much attention?

Facts please!!....I mean....How much attention is the UFC getting in Japan? I mean the only way you can prove yourself is to find PPV orders for Pride here in the US then I might believe that they aren't generating attention. Also find how many people in Japan order PPV UFC. 

I'm just looking for some facts...facts that you lack.



> When they went to the US, the event wasnt full, and at least a quarter of tickets were given or bought by ppl from japan


With UFC 64 and big title matches coming 5 days before "The Real Deal" it's no wonder attendance was down. People spent all their money and time going to the UFC event. How many people can afford to go to Two shows 5 days appart? Also If someone lives in the US wouldn't it make sense for them to see a US produced show with US/Canada fighters? Promotion aside trying to make it big across the seas is tough...


I just also don't know where you're coming up with Pride having less organizational skills?....Please add proof.


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

*Not Possible*



Cbingham said:


> Well, it looks like I took the right side on this arguement! Pride FC appears to be going down in flames. Mean while the UFC is devouring MMA, growing everyday and buying other MMA venues! Looks like all the Pride stars will be fighting in the UFC in the near future. The WEC and the WFA have already fallen to the UFC. Pride is next.


Pride isn't going anywhere.
What the UFC is to a lot of Americans and Others, Pride is to Japan.
Rich with respectable fans and billionaires invested. Impossible.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

everybody who knows Pride is the superior organization is too bored of this topic to post.

Get over it.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Oil said:


> 1.) How do you know UFC 66 is being marketed well in Japan?
> 
> If you really want to match two things you'd have to match an Ultimate Japan vs (lets say) Pride 33 which will be in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


I was not talking about this site only, u can go on sherdog forum(yes i know, not the greatest), see how UFC generates more attention. Of course its a matter of opinion, attention is not an empirical data.. 

UFC in general isnt marketed in Japan, well at least last time i went to visist, from what people told me(i cant read japaneese), there isnt or isnt much adds about it, but i dont think i ever it did. I think i was talking about the net, so i dont see the point of bringing up japaneese people watching the UFC. Besides, Comparing ufc japan vs pride 33 would not be usefull, different time, different market, etc. 

I dont have stats about it, but i can only tell u what i saw when i was there. Most people(that i met) has seen or know about mma, without being a fan necessarely(k-1 or pride and usually both). In the US, the UFC has gained in popularity(fastest growing sport), and i think(i dont have stats...) marketing/promotion has to do something with it, So yes, there is a correlation that marketing/promoting a product in general brings more attention(and ticket selling), and the contrary is also true, by definition, if thats what u were asking(i didnt quite get where u were going with this). 

U keep talking about facts on ppv orders, attention of UFC in Japan etc etc.. but i never said the UFC was doing better than pride outside their respective countries. Of course if u bring out stats, Pride is better worldwide, and thats why its the biggest mma organisation. They have the better fighters, the most(in my opinion) exciting events, etc. All im saying is that the UFC, as a company, are doing much better with a lower quality product, and i never tried to say otherwise. 

Heres some facts

Pride has recently lost a public tv contract(and i think it was a big loss), for "unknown reasons", with lots of rumors of yakuza involved. You can blame it on bad luck, or maybe the rumors are true, but in either case, its a lack of management. If you are unable to keep ur biggest tv contract and loose that much visibility in such a competitive market, i dont see on what else u can blame it. 

UFC and Pride are right now putting more pressure on one another, signing(or keeping) all the top fighters, making bigger and bigger events. And still, Pride is unable to announce shockwave properly, annoucing only the main event. Right now, theres about 10 days left and we arent even sure whos fighting and who isnt, not to mention against who. Not to mention theres a UFC event during the same period of time(1 day apart).. and like u mentionned, most people dont have the money to spend it on both ppv. Wonder which they will buy.

I dont even remember the last time a main event in the UFC was cancelled and not replaced with anything right away. Who are we to blame this on? the fighters?


----------

